# Erie Bay



## BuckeyeAngler17 (May 18, 2004)

Is there any opinions on what is the best bay on lake Erie for size and numbers of bass in NW ohio or a little into michigan.


----------



## nitro882 (Apr 13, 2004)

Buckeyeangler17...
I would have to say sandusky bay , big fish and alot of them. tons of cover,rocks,docks you name it...
nitro882


----------

